# GRUB e Kernl panic

## brigante

ciao a tutti,

eccomi a scivere un post che che non avrei mai pensato, ovvero: sull' errore di GRUB, -> almeno credo.

la questione è la seguente e già più volte sentita e risentita, ovvero il solito: 

```
Unable to mount rootfs in unknow block (X,0)
```

, ovviamente con il kernel panic che causa.

io sono abituato ad installare gentoo, sia il x86 che l' amd64, chrootando da debian/backtrack, questa prova riguarda un chroot da ubuntu, e come live e come distro appositamente installata per il chroot, in una partizione da 5GB.

ora, ubuntu e il grub che installa seguono la numerazione degli HDisk e delle partizioni tramite UID, ma anche provando con il LiveCD minimal di Gentoo amd64 appena scaricato non è cambiato nulla, l' errore persiste, e cavolata o no sono 4 giorni che ci sbatto la testa, quindi ecco il post.

il mio mtab è il seguente:

```
tmpfs / tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

/dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0

/dev/loop0 /mnt/livecd squashfs ro,relatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/lib64/firmware tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/usr/portage tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

none /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
```

/dev/sda1 è la partizione in ext3 di /boot

/dev/sda3 è la partizione per /

il

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

cha ha portato questo specifico mtab è stato fatto con il LiveCD minimal, appunto perché altrimenti quello fatto con ubuntu sarebbe stato:

```
none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,mode=755 0 0

/dev/disk/by-uuid/d686f37e-6817-410c-8a85-bdb2bd2a85e9 / ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

tmpfs /lib/init/rw tmpfs rw,nosuid,mode=755 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw 0 0

varrun /var/run tmpfs rw,nosuid,mode=755 0 0

varlock /var/lock tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile tmpfs rw,mode=755 0 0

tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/brigante/.gvfs fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=1000,group_id=1000 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,mode=755 0 0
```

ora, al classico comando:

```
grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda1
```

non ottento alcun errore, solo che al reboot --> kernel panic, subito dopo l' Unable to mount rootfs of unknow block(2,0)....

ovviamente ad ogni tentativo di installazione di grub in chroot ripeto sempre:

il mounting di    /dev/sda3   in   /mnt/gentoo 

il mounting di    /dev/sda1   in   /mnt/gentoo/boot

il mount di  proc  e  dev  e poi faccio il chroot.

ho provato anche altre strade, tipo a mettere in /dev/sda il GRUB di Gentoo e poi da li far partire gli altri, (in definitiva solo uno, quello per BackTrack), ma nulla di fatto, l' errore persiste.

questo il mio fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda7      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

qualcuno può darmi una dritta?

grazie a tutti come sempre  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

non hai postato informazioni interessanti.

il tuo kernel panic si verfica molto prima dell'accesso ad fstab.

l'errore dipende o dalla mancata disponibilità di un driver nel kernel, che ti impedisce di accedere alla partizione dichiarata, o da una impostazione scorretta di grub.

per indagare, all'avvio di grub, premi il tasto e per accedere alla modalità di editor in linea e verifica le tue impostazioni. se necessario, consulta info grub.

----------

## ago

 *brigante wrote:*   

> io sono abituato ad installare gentoo, sia il x86 che l' amd64, chrootando da debian/backtrack, questa prova riguarda un chroot da ubuntu, e come live e come distro appositamente installata per il chroot, in una partizione da 5GB

 

cioè non ho capito tanto bene...hai installato buntu appositamente per installare poi gentoo  :Question: 

Come ha già detto cloc3 è molto probabile che manca qualcosa nel kernel.

Andando un po OT rispetto al tuo problema..dai anche una riguardata alle partizioni che hai fatto...   :Very Happy:  (non che siano sbagliate eh)

----------

## brigante

si beh,  come non detto - scusate tutti quanti.

il problema era che la .config del kernel era errata, (sto rifacendo il mio lab quindi l' hardware vola da una parte all' altra), appena l' ho ricontrollata ho visto che non avevo cambiato le impostazioni per il chip della nuova scheda madre, (chip NVidia).

ora:

NVidia-Sata=y

e tutto worka bene.

grazie a tutti ragazzi  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> cioè non ho capito tanto bene...hai installato buntu appositamente per installare poi gentoo ?

 

si, visto che attualmente un' installazione completa di gentoo la ottengo in 2 giorni, (non posso stare sempre al pc purtroppo), dovendo installare il x86_64, (per il x86 ho già backtrack su), butto ubuntu-64bit in una partizione da 4/5GB e installo da lì, senza quindi rinunciare a internet, dopo la partizione la tolgo.

----------

## ago

beh anch'io non ho la possibilità di starci sempre e per ultimare tutto ci metto un po...ma la sessione live non ha una scadenza di tempo  :Smile:  anche se preferisco installare prima il sistema base e da li poi faccio tutto..

----------

